# NCM-SEP Med Tech Wages?



## BadgerTrapper (24 Aug 2012)

Hey everyone, just a quick post. I tried a search but I turned up no results, also the Captain I've been dealing with at the RC is on leave until Monday so I've no way of asking or inquiring. I was just curious as to what the wages are for an NCM-SEP Med Tech student, I could not find anything on the Forces website either. This is probably just human error on my part, I'm on a Blackberry. Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks! (I won't be able to talk to my ULO until after my enrollment and swearing in on Wednesday.)


----------



## Armymedic (24 Aug 2012)

BadgerTrapper said:
			
		

> I was just curious as to what the wages are for an NCM-SEP Med Tech student,



There are no special wages. You will be paid at the rank level you are granted at entry and advance as per other Med Techs. 

Remember, once everyone is QL3 qualified, all Med Techs at that trade level of qualification are the same.


----------



## BadgerTrapper (24 Aug 2012)

I will not begin my BMQ until the end of the school year, I'm aware that there is no special pay. I was just curious as to what I'll make and live off of throughout the year I'm doing my schooling.


----------



## Armymedic (24 Aug 2012)

Current CF Reg F pay scale found here (easily found on Google by entering "Canadian Forces Pay"):

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/ps/pay-sol/pr-sol/rfncmr-mrfr-eng.asp


----------

